# Good schools Mallorca



## Esther-Mallorca (Mar 4, 2012)

We are contemplating the idea of moving to Mallorca. We have lived there before but our priorities have changed. As before it was just us and the sunshine, we now have 2 little girls to consider. We currently live in France where the educational system is excellent and we are only moving if we can find a decent school on the island. Are there any state schools left that teach in Castillano (and I do not mean 2 hours a week during arts and crafts)? We are aware of the concertado schools, are they all funded by the church, is it difficult to get in? Could anybody please give us some advise.

Thanks.


----------

